# Ipod nano



## IPODvert (28 Août 2018)

Bonjour, je viens de récupérer un Ipod vert 4G, avec j'ai aussi récupéré la base muse "M105IP".

Pour la base, j'ai la prise pour le secteur et je n'ai pas la notice mais possibilité de la trouver sur le net.

Mon problème est avec l'IPOD: je n'ai ni câble, ni écouteurs. J'ai que l'appareil. 
Je n'arrive pas à l'allumer.. comment je peux faire pour l'allumer ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, à bientôt


----------

